#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 傳說大黑蚊出沒啦！

## 沃飛爾

*傳說大黑蚊出沒啦！*

由右而左：
*蜜蜂、傳說中大黑蚊、一般的蚊子、大黑蚊*（罐子裡的是傳說大黑蚊活體）

由一般的蚊子和大黑蚊比，就能知道他到底有多誇張！

傳說大黑蚊比大黑蚊還要大隻，所以飛起來超恐怖的啦！（真的跟蒼蠅有得拼）
當初說全黑，是錯誤啦！...因為一年出現沒幾隻（記憶失誤）

不過*傳說黑蚊*體型比大黑蚊還要大................
依身體特徵來說，他們應該是同一種的蚊子，只是傳說黑蚊不知怎麼著，大概是吃太好了吧！

身體比一般同類還要大這麼誇張

*另一張*

只可惜斷手斷腳了....XD（因為為了拍照，只能打昏他，不能打掛他，但一用力不當就很容易斷手斷腳的）

要是"手腳齊全"的話，相片看起來會更壯觀

----------


## FUATORU

原來蚊子壓扁前長這樣嗎.....(嘔) 

我還沒有那麼近的看過蚊子的照片

平常都是 一巴掌給他死這樣 所以都只能看見黑黑的一片黏在身上(或是手掌)

就算他停住不動 也不會想去觀察 哈哈

另外就是....飛爾家是不是在山上 XD....(被打)

----------


## tsume

這種大蚊好像叫 巨蚊
夏天出沒率跟一般蚊不相上下"""

不過成蟲雌雄都是以花蜜為食
所以皆為無害

幼蟲一樣生活於水中
但是以一般孑孓為食
所以是益蟲

所以大家不要以為是巨大吸血蚊而把他殺死了XDD

----------


## 許狼中將

那種巨型的蚊子真的一年見不到幾隻，而且真的很大…
那種蚊子算是小黑蚊的親戚嗎？

聽說那種很大隻的蚊子都是吃花蜜或喝水的，對人好像無害說～～

----------


## 阿翔

真的蠻大隻啊0.0
還好翔家都沒有這麼巨型的蚊子，
還有，還好他不吸血，
不然翔的狼身安全*（？）*都沒有保障了XD"*（？）*
不過為了拍照而打昏他…
其實飛爾你是用什麼東西打的啊居然不會死？0.0

----------


## 沃飛爾

NO!NO!NO!............

這種是會吸血的！飛爾就被咬過很多次了！

.............................
大家說的『大蚊』

是這種！

吻部沒有針狀口器，是以花蜜維生

但飛爾家的這種是有足以釘穿衣物的超長針（仔細看照片）
咬起來超痛的！

----------


## tsume

> NO!NO!NO!............
> 
> 這種是會吸血的！飛爾就被咬過很多次了！
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 但飛爾家的這種是有足以釘穿衣物的超長針（仔細看照片）
> 咬起來超痛的！


*NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*(震驚

真的有針阿阿阿阿!!!!!(嚇
太可怕了囧"""""
還以為只是一般巨蚊
結果竟然是超大吸血蚊阿......(抖

飛爾君住哪裡阿?
怎麼會有這麼大蚊子囧"""

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

太恐怖了....
。。針這麼長...
被牠咬了就像打針!!??

還好...偶家沒這種蚊...不然..

----------


## 沃飛爾

是阿！被咬到真的超像被針刺到的感覺，而且他只要一停下去的瞬間，針就扎進去了................超痛

..............
嗯嗯！飛爾家（苗栗）
是個奇怪的地方，四周到處都是山，飛爾家背後就可以直接看到中央山脈海拔2200m的加里山

而客家人也超愛種東西，只要幾塊磚幾把土，角落堆一堆客家人就會使他長出東西來
（通常家門口，甚至屋頂有菜園的，可以保證95％屋主是客家人）

所以因為苗栗到處都是田，所以生態超好的（連火車站、縣政府都有喜鵲窩離市中心不到一公里的地方還有大觀鷲在飛）

飛爾家附近的山就是『高原鮮奶』的出產地之一『勝隆牧場』...........都市附近有牧場...XD

（順帶一提，別以為飛爾家在荒郊野外，飛爾家正門口中山路就是通往高速公路的四縣道）........是苗栗太好山好水好無聊的關係XD





> 真的蠻大隻啊0.0
> 還好翔家都沒有這麼巨型的蚊子，
> 還有，還好他不吸血，
> 不然翔的狼身安全*（？）*都沒有保障了XD"*（？）*
> 不過為了拍照而打昏他…
> 其實飛爾你是用什麼東西打的啊居然不會死？0.0


*衝擊之掌*

蚊子在半空中飛行時
用手掌用力把飛行中的蚊子像殺球般，空中攔截拍下去（不要打到地面），使蚊子受衝擊撞向地面昏厥而束手就擒

平均一掌可以打掉蚊子80％的飛行動力，使蚊子瞬間撞向地面昏厥

要是衝擊之掌打向吸飽血的蚊子的話，那蚊子墜地的瞬間還會因其所受的力過大而"爆漿"
....................................
這樣就可以抓到失去飛行動力但沒還死的蚊子啦 ！

----------


## 翔狗

聽說那種蚊子很毒 =口=
沒被叮過的人，突然被叮到會發燒的0.0
(聽說的...)

----------


## 火爪

用飛爾的方式試很多次
不過好像都沒用ㄟ  :lupe_angry:  
這好像跟經驗有關ㄛ(指導一下吧)
我是很容易被咬的獸  :狐狸哭:  
感謝提供好方法  :onion_46:

----------


## 沃飛爾

飛爾留下幾隻較完整當標本，當對照祖，來分享給獸有們看看這蚊子到底有多恐怖的大隻
不然通常打死他之後，飛爾就揀去魚缸餵我的魚了...XD




> 聽說那種蚊子很毒 =口=
> 沒被叮過的人，突然被叮到會發燒的0.0
> (聽說的...)


他不會啦！
會發燒的是虐蚊........

他只是咬起人超痛.....超級痛
.........................................................
飛爾又拍到了
*恐怖比一比*

*黑黑的那隻是家裡常見的『白線斑蚊*』（他吸飽血了）

因為不小心一用力過當，結果他又斷手斷腳的...XD
而且在抓的過程不小心把它身上的斑紋用掉了.....只剩後腿有他的"專屬印記"（黑白相間的花紋）

*『白線斑蚊』身邊的那隻斷腳，就是"傳說黑蚊"的斷腳*

一支腳都比一隻普通的『白線斑蚊』大......"傳說黑蚊"夠恐怖吧！

----------


## 翔狗

是喔@@ 原來是我搞錯了~~

-----

光是嘴巴就比白線斑蚊的身體還長了囧!!

----------

